# A kanadai vasútvonalak szépsége - Toochee



## Melitta (2022 Június 6)

A kanadai Csendes-óceáni Vasút (Canadian Pacific Railway) a nyugati parti Vancouvertől egészen a keleti parti Montréálig húzódik, szárnyvonalakkal az USA főbb városaiba, mint például Minneapolis, Chicago és New York. Hajdanán a vasúti hálózat építését itt őrültségnek tartották. és ez volt a vasúti történelem egyik legbátrabb döntése. A vasútvonal csodás vidékeket szel át.


----------

